
BBC adapting Terry Pratchett’s iconic Discworld books for six-part TV series - moh_maya
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/1/17066844/terry-pratchett-discworld-books-tv-adapation-the-watch
======
DanBC
This is good news. They've already done some of the books for the radio, and
those weren't awful.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007k0v6](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007k0v6)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jmk0](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jmk0)

~~~
m3g4synC
Sorry, this episode is not currently available on BBC iPlayer Radio

------
thedoops
Hire the people who worked on The Frankenstein Chronicles. They really did a
great job on getting the dirty London/Ankh Morpork right.

Regardless I'm skeptical if they can pull Discworld off. Probably a good idea
to start with a Vimes mystery if the casting is good.

~~~
Macha
Sky's The Colour of Magic (really The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic)
wasn't bad iirc.

~~~
noir_lord
Hogfather was very good as well and I'm a massive fan of the books.

Hogfather been my absolute favourite.

~~~
hderms
Yeah, my girlfriend and I agree. Hogfather had the best translation of the
three Sky productions. The cast was great and it managed to hit the right tone
the entire time.

------
sorokod
Six episodes for the entire Discworld? I fear the worst.

~~~
evgen
No, just the guards series and it sounds like not even adaptions of existing
stories but rather ones based upon the watch in general. If the BBC pulls off
another Sherlock and manage to get a decent writer then I think it could be
great, but if they do a repeat of the mediocre adaptions done by Sky a few
years back then it will be a sad coda on the inability of studios to do
Pratchett well...

